# Springfield xd subcompact 9mm vs 9mm S&W sd series



## bobert02 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am looking for a concealed weapon easy to draw and defend myself that is very reliable, easy to operate and fits securely in my hand. Tech specs and opinions please?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/29569-valueable-resource-beginer-comparison-site.html


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell is right about comparison sites, and as far as the 2 pistols you have listed both are from good manufactures as well as having good reputations. As to what conceals well and is easy to draw, that is a combination of training and practice (lots of it)in conjunction with a good quality well fitting holster with a good gun belt. Yes both are very important, a gun belt is heavier than a normal belt and is needed for a secure foundation for holster, the holster must hold the pistol firmly but not bind or interfere with the draw. What holster is a matter of personal selection, take some many different holsters to find their favorite. As to what fits securely in your hand only you can determine that. You need to get them both in your hand, if possible rent the both and run a few round through them. Then make a choice, or if you don't like them start over and find one that you do like.


----------

